# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  #1 LSU vs #2 BAMA

## l2elapse

Hasnt happened in 5 years for a #1 vs #2 in regular season. Both look great..who you guys got?

----------


## RyanC4

LSU will take the cake!

----------


## l2elapse

> LSU will take the cake!


I hope so but damn that Bama defense is good

----------


## RyanC4

Yea, they are some big boys but I think we will take them!

----------


## l2elapse

I really want to see Boise State in the Nat'l Champ..

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> I hope so *but damn that Bama defense is good*


 :Smilie: 

Bama's defense is very good, indeed. However, LSU's defense is great too. LSU's pass rushers have a lot of speed ~ tough call, really. But The Tide is my team so I'm going with Bama. Either way it's going to be an amazing game and can't wait to see how it turns out.

----------


## wmaousley

Bama all the way

----------


## wmaousley

> I really want to see Boise State in the Nat'l Champ..


Boise State only dreams to play a SEC team.

----------


## RaginCajun

Tigers!!!!!! Bama is a good team but they don't have the coach that eats the grass! and, we get the honey badger back this week! still laughing at the Boise comment!

----------


## evander87

As an SEC hater I think Bama will win at home. 



Oh and who do we hate? Boise State!

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^ haters gonna hate!

----------


## l2elapse

Tigers pull it out in a shootout

----------


## evander87

I just think playing Bama at home is gonna help the tide to roll over the Tigers. It's going to be a close game and penalties could decide the outcome. If the crowd gets into in and LSU gets the false starts putting them in passing situations Bamas D will be able to shut them down. 


And heck yeah haters gonna hate LONG LIVE THE PAC-10 errrr 12!!!!

lol

----------


## RyanC4

Yea that's like the one thing I'm afraid of! Since Bama is at home....

----------


## l2elapse

screw the pac-12  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## wmaousley

Guys face reality here the SEC is the best coference in the NCAA, not just my opinion. This is fact Followed by the ACC, Big East, Big 10/12 etc

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^Agreed. I'm not even an SEC fan but anyone who argues that there is a better conference than the SEC is delusional.

----------


## Bigd89

It doesn't matter who wins this game, it only matters when OU kicks both there asses!!

BOOMER!!

----------


## l2elapse

> It doesn't matter who wins this game, it only matters when OU kicks both there asses!!
> 
> BOOMER!!


too bad OU wont get close to the game since they fvcked up against Tech

----------


## l2elapse

Its almost time!

----------


## RaginCajun

LSU WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where yat BAMA fans! the line 5.5 at home at bama, good thing i bet LSU and the Under! WHOOOOO HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> *LSU WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* where yat BAMA fans! the line 5.5 at home at bama, good thing i bet LSU and the Under! WHOOOOO HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Pfffffftt!!!  :Nana: ......Lol!  :Wink:

----------


## l2elapse

the game was boring and there should no way be a rematch

----------


## RaginCajun

bring on Boise State!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> the game was boring and *there should no way be a rematch*


x2. However, I can't agree with you on the boring part.  :Smilie:

----------


## evander87

+1 on the no rematch. I did find it entertaining and that's coming from an SEC hater. lol

----------


## RaginCajun

see that's the thing wrong with you people. you only see one side of the coin. i look at it as two great defenses that lived up to the hype! for two weeks they harped on defense and that's what we got! good ole' smash mouth SEC FOOTBALL!

----------


## JayBee

Roll tide roll

----------

